# Take Charge



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The subject of static electricity was brought of in another thread. DCC requires the installation of Integrated circuits (chips). This article covers the definition and basics on how to control a static charge. Grounding, wrist strap, not to's, and even humidity. He writes about computers , but it applies to all chips.



http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,82184-page,1/article.html


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Believe it or not I have fried two chips [years ago] because of static electricity. Was kinda funny because it looked like not much but it destroyed them just the same.


----------

